# Temporary Residence Permit (TRP)



## Sunshine1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi all, Can someone please advise me on if, when, where and the importance of a TRP / I have been told that if I stay for more than 90 days (hopefully I can obtain employment!) I may need a TRP.

My intention is to try and make it work for me in Cyprus and start a new life there just as soon as possible, I am trying to sort out flights now so any information anyone could provide would be great.

Many thanks
Steve


----------

